# I need help!!!!



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how to take off the brake light that's in the rear window? I had a problem with the defroster so they replaced the whole rear window. But, when they did it, they installed a dirty @$$ window. My brake light looks stupid with all the crud infront of it. Would anyone know how to take that off so I can clean it?:willy:


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I had my window tint people break my tabs that lock it in!!!!! sounds like a blown speaker,,,,but anyway... All you have to do it to just push it down and i think pull it towards you... goes in and out very easy...but if you dont know what you are doing you WILL brake the tab,,,and when you do just use felt around the whole thing where it comes in contact with any metal


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> I had my window tint people break my tabs that lock it in!!!!! sounds like a blown speaker,,,,but anyway... All you have to do it to just push it down and i think pull it towards you... goes in and out very easy...but if you dont know what you are doing you WILL brake the tab,,,and when you do just use felt around the whole thing where it comes in contact with any metal


Hey thanks, but could you explain it a little better step by step so I won't break it.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

the tabs are like a "J" or shaped like that...Just push down on the whole cover and pull it towards you while holding pressure down on it,,, easy to do,, hope that makes it easy for you?
:seeya


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a fool proof way of doing it:

1. Open the trunk and remove the vinyl tabs holding the grey fabric up against the gas tank. You don't need to remove them all. Just the five or so in the center.

2. Fold the carpet down. Look up and under at the sheetmetal that runs underneath the rear window/package shelf. There were be a bunch of screws, tabs and other kinds of crap under there. 

3. Look for two rectangular tabs that are sticking down from underneath the rear brake light. Push on them so they go up and through the sheet metal. You'll know you're working on the right tabs because the light will start moving around. The light will sort of pop up a little once you've got them all pushed through.

4. Go into the back seat and lift the light up and toward you. Disconnect the plug.

5. Clean the window really good. You might want to leave the light out for a day or two -- just to make sure this is done right. For whatever reason, windows always look clean when you first do them -- then look like crap later in the day when the sun gets lower in the sky.

You know, you can remove that light permanently. I did. Just search for CHMSL delete. What's nice is that you can do this without an idiot light coming on in the dash. In fact, check it out just so you get a better idea of what the tabs look like: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7183&highlight=chmsl+delete


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Here's a fool proof way of doing it:
> 
> 1. Open the trunk and remove the vinyl tabs holding the grey fabric up against the gas tank. You don't need to remove them all. Just the five or so in the center.
> 
> ...


BA, thank you very much. You are awesome, I was trying to pull it straight off. BTW, that delete looks great. I just may do that....


----------

